# Fuse Location



## a6di (Mar 26, 2011)

So i have a 1999 Audi A6 2.8 Sedan, took it to an auto shop and hooked it up to machine. It said i have a "s15" fuse blown and a "s225" fuse blown. Where are these fuses located? Not in the Fuse box.

Thanks!


----------

